# is this the FS5W71C gearbox? (photos included) Thanks!



## LittleWhiteNissan (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello all!
Here's a challenge for you 
I just purchased a 1993 London Taxi.
You might know that these were powered by a Nissan Terrano 2.7 Diesel since 1989 (TD27)
I need to convert my taxi to gasoline.Question 1: Which manual gearbox do I have? (I think it's the FS5W71C, but I'm only 97% sure)Attached photos are:-View from underneath (my gearbox on the taxi I purchased)
-A similar gearbox photo (attached with the Nissan TD27) which I found on the internet
-The technical page from the sales brochure
-The technical pages from the repair manual

Question 2: After having identified the gearbox, WHICH engines are compatible with little or no modifications to it?

Thank you very much and have a great weekend!


----------

